# interpréter en mal



## Beyazit

Salut, 

quels sont le verbe et le nom qui signifient le fait d'interpréter en mal quelque chose; par exemple, si l'on voit son voisin prendre un verre avec une femme autre que son épouse, se mettre immédiatement à penser que c'est sûrement sa maîtresse. Comment appelle-t-on en français ce genre de pensées négatives, d'interprétations en mal?

Merci!


----------



## poissonnerie

une fausse expression/perception?

Je n'en suis pas sur.Attendons de vrais francophones.    ^_^


----------



## djamal 2008

poissonnerie said:


> une fausse expression/perception?
> 
> Je n'en suis pas sur.Attendons de vrais francophones.    ^_^




Pessimiste vs optimiste dans un sens.
La malinterprétation. Ou mésiterpretation. Si ça existe.


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Plusieurs noms me viennent à l'esprit
-un quiproquo
-un malentendu
-une méprise => se méprendre
-une équivoque / une situation équivoque


----------



## poissonnerie

une confusion


----------



## JeanDeSponde

On dit souvent _avoir l'esprit mal orienté_ _/ mal tourné_
_J'ai peut-être l'esprit mal tourné, mais ce JeanDeSponde de WRF ne me paraît avoir que peu de rapports avec le brillant poète du XVIè siècle_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mais non, JDS, ici, on ne voit pas le mal partout !


----------



## Nicomon

Ce détail de beyazit : _se mettre immédiatement à penser que c'est sûrement sa maîtresse_

me fait penser à : _présomption / hypothèse gratuite_


> Supposition, opinion qui est fondée sur des indices et non sur des preuves. Présomption de culpabilité, d’innocence.


----------



## Moity Jean

L'expression la plus courante est, comme le dit JDS "avoir l'esprit mal tourné". On entend aussi "ne penser qu'à mal".

Bien amicalement et bonne année à tous !!


----------



## Nicomon

Moity Jean said:


> L'expression la plus courante est, comme le dit JDS "avoir l'esprit mal tourné". On entend aussi "ne penser qu'à mal".


 


> avoir l’esprit mal tourné : être disposé à mal interpréter les choses, particulièrement en leur donnant une interprétation scabreuse, grivoise.


 
Bien d'accord, pour ce qui est d'une « expression ».  Mais - en supposant que j'aie bien compris la question de Beyazit - que diriez-vous comme nom ou verbe seul pour _interpréter sans preuve / selon les apparences?_ 

Ne serait-ce pas _présumer / conjecturer?  _et_ présomption / conjecture? _


----------



## Moity Jean

Oui ... mais présumer implique de se baser sur des indices ou des apparences _sans notion de bien ou de mal_ (Dr Livingstone I presume ?) et conjecturer signifie plutôt envisager nombre d'hypothèses (avec perplexité) ...et sans preuve dans les deux cas.
Si l'expression "avoir l'esprit mal tourné" existe, je crois que c'est justement parce qu'il n'y a pas _un_ mot assez précis pour la remplacer.

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Pinairun

Et malveillance, être malveillant? 

Salut


----------



## tilt

Pinairun said:


> Et malveillance, être malveillant?
> 
> Salut


Non, ça c'est agir dans l'intention de nuire.


----------



## Pinairun

tilt said:


> Non, ça c'est agir dans l'intention de nuire.


 


Aha! Je comprends.
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Beyazit

merci bien! 

en vérité, j'essaie de traduire un mot turc qui signifie interpréter en mal intentionnellement, il s'agit d'un défaut de caractère, un vice, voire un péché. C'est pourquoi j'ai besoin d'un mot (ou groupe de mots) qui ait définitivement un sens péjoratif (donc malentendu, quiproquo, etc ne vont pas). Il s'agit de méchanceté de caractère (accuser aussitot une personne, en se basant sur les apparences, au lieu de lui trouver millle et une excuses pour l'innocenter des apparences trompeuses).

Est-ce que "avoir l'esprit mal tourné" n'est pas limité au domaine de l'obsession sexuelle? 

"avoir des pensées malveillantes" ça le fait?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Beyazit,

Au risque de me répéter, dans une telle situation, je parle de quelqu'un qui « voit le mal partout » (sous-entendu : même où il n'y est pas).


----------



## Moity Jean

"Avoir l'esprit mal tourné" n'est pas du domaine de l_'obsession sexuelle _(le terme est beaucoup trop fort) mais cette expression marque le côté libre, hardi, grivois, voire licencieux d'un propos (mais sans obscénité). "Tu as l'esprit mal tourné" est souvent dit de manière plaisante au cours d'une conversation et n'a qu'un caractère ponctuel.

"malveillant" est plutôt un jugement du comportement (permanent) d'un individu à l'égard des autres (un être malveillant est très péjoratif) .... donc "malveillant me paraît très bien convenir pour ce que vous voulez exprimer.

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si ça va aider .

J'ajoute à _l'esprit mal tourné_ de quelques uns de nos amis  avoir _l'esprit tordu_.

Plus général je dirais qu'il s'agit de quelqu'un _suspicieux _ou _soupçonneux _mais je ne suis pas sûre que cela puisse s'appliquer à toutes les situations.

Au revoir


----------



## itka

> Au risque de me répéter, dans une telle situation, je parle de quelqu'un qui « voit le mal partout » (sous-entendu : même où il n'y est pas).


Parmi toutes les propositions qu'on t'a faites, celle de Karine me paraît de loin la meilleure pour rendre l'idée que tu nous as expliquée.


----------



## Beyazit

je viens de chercher "esprit mal tourné dans le dico atilf en ligne et j'ai trouvé ceci:
"_Avoir mauvais esprit._ Être enclin à apprécier, juger les intentions ou les actes d'autrui avec malveillance (fam. _avoir l'esprit mal tourné_)." 
Donc ça y est j'ai enfin trouvé grâce à vous tous!


----------

